# Fluffy bits on Axolotl gills.



## Lalalelo (Dec 16, 2016)

Toothless seems to have a small amount of white fluffy stuff on his gills. I thought he had some on his head but that turned out to be sand. What would be the best course of action?

Water levels are all fine. Temp is 15C/60F.



















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I had that once ... I was told to do a complete water change using fresh , treated water .. and when putting back In let it ' slide gently' through a rough textured wet towel ( same temp ) . The white fluffy ( fungus ) came off on the towel and never reappeared ..it's been in perfect health ever since .

I read somewhere to put them a little container and add a level teaspoonful of salt for 20 minutes BUT didn't fancy trying that given their skin seems very delicate ...


----------



## Lalalelo (Dec 16, 2016)

Zincubus said:


> I had that once ... I was told to do a complete water change using fresh , treated water .. and when putting back In let it ' slide gently' through a rough textured wet towel ( same temp ) . The white fluffy ( fungus ) came off on the towel and never reappeared ..


Thank you. Will do that ASAP then. 
Can I ask how often & how much sand/other substrate do you change?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Lalalelo said:


> Thank you. Will do that ASAP then.
> Can I ask how often & how much sand/other substrate do you change?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I just have a clear glass tank no substrate and a very small internal filter on lowest level , just gentle filtration .

You're best contacting Manchester Axolotls .... a current member on here and who maybe online as we speak .
He's an experienced Axolotl keeper / breeder ...


----------

